
Animating the book in Return of the Obra Dinn - tschwimmer
https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?action=profile;u=3073;sa=showPosts
======
ArtWomb
Most epic thread in the History of TIG. Platinum standard of indie game dev
logs ;)

